# Members in the Northeast



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I am now the rep for the Northeast and just wanted to say hello. I will post some information up here soon about a meet early in the New Year. If you have any questions or issues please feel free to IM me.

I live in Stockton and work in Middlesbrough and I am the one who drives around with the big ;D in the Olive Green TT!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

Well done that man! I live near Malton and hope that comes within your parish look forward to hearing about the meet in the New Year


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

From Billingham & can`t stop smiling driving my silver 225 TTC Look forward to news about meet in New Year ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Hello you two! ;D ;D ;D

Mfc1986 nice name!

I will post about the meet soon.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Looks like I need to start recruiting.


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

im in west Yorks , so im not sure if your my nearest rep,but hello anyway


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Hello

I think it is Senwar!

Check out the TT events section for news on the New Year Meet.


----------

